# Об Audacious

## Sasha2

А можно ли настроить Audacious (чтобы хотя бы было как в xmms), чтобы по русски выводил плэйлист и бегущую строку?

----------

## Dramokl

╡АЯ впрьА чБ Бчсч р зпзчы зчтьЮчрзь ъЮчъьАпщК Бусь

----------

## Sasha2

Это не зависит от того, в какой кодировке прописаны теги, так как xmms настраивается превосходно (ну конечно, нужно только указать в самой программе кодировку и выбрать подходящий шрифт). Вот это и спрашивается. В xmms понятно как поступать, а в случае Audacious непонятно.

----------

## lost_soul

Audacious сырой продукт. Мне не понравился нисколько, но русский там работал вроде всюду, может дело в шрифтах?

----------

## MiF84

Собери с USE="chardet"

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

 *MiF84 wrote:*   

> Собери с USE="chardet"

 

не помогает  :Sad: 

----------

## DCrystal

 *lost_soul wrote:*   

> Audacious сырой продукт. Мне не понравился нисколько, но русский там работал вроде всюду, может дело в шрифтах?

 

насколько я знаю, несырой xmms вообще исключили из портежей.

----------

## mango123

 *DCrystal wrote:*   

>  *lost_soul wrote:*   Audacious сырой продукт. Мне не понравился нисколько, но русский там работал вроде всюду, может дело в шрифтах? 
> 
> насколько я знаю, несырой xmms вообще исключили из портежей.

 

Кстати, а кто знает почему этого долгожителя убрали из портажа ?

----------

## DCrystal

 *mango123 wrote:*   

>  *DCrystal wrote:*    *lost_soul wrote:*   Audacious сырой продукт. Мне не понравился нисколько, но русский там работал вроде всюду, может дело в шрифтах? 
> 
> насколько я знаю, несырой xmms вообще исключили из портежей. 
> 
> Кстати, а кто знает почему этого долгожителя убрали из портажа ?

 

ибо разработчиками не поддерживается... (последняя версия 1.2.10 уже не помню скоко ей...)

http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/43518

----------

## lost_soul

сырой не сырой, а Audacious падает гораздо чаще, чем xmms. XMMS рулид. ну так а что мешает использовать overlay?

----------

## ova

Нужно также пересобрать media-plugins/audacious-plugins с USE="chardet". Или проще включить USE=chardet глобально и потом emerge -uDNva audacious. По крайней мере у меня отлично всё детектится и уже очень давно, при том что большая смесь в тегах: utf8/cp1251.

А всем недовольным удалением xmms, советую почитать:

Post details: XMMS Autopsy: Spoons vs. Self-Sufficiency

Post details: Of Broken Piñatas and Developer Platforms (XMMS vs. Gentoo)

По моему всё ясно сказано...

----------

## misterxx

Собирать только audacious с флагом chardet недостаточно. Пакет audacious-plugins так же нуждается в этом флаге !

У меня всё работает и я абсолютно доволен, прога нехуже xmms.

----------

## g_shpak

включил USE=chardet глобально и потом emerge -vuDN audacious

в настройках -> список воспроизведения -> автоматическое опред кодировки: Russian

и все ОК

----------

## mango123

 *g_shpak wrote:*   

> включил USE=chardet глобально и потом emerge -vuDN audacious
> 
> в настройках -> список воспроизведения -> автоматическое опред кодировки: Russian
> 
> и все ОК

 

Не помогает:

изначально собран с chardet 

И вот что имеем в итоге:

http://mango.org.ua/shot31.jpg

Что не так?

----------

## ba

попробуй выставить переменные

export G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=1

export G_FILENAME_ENCODING="koi8-r"

вместо koi8-r твоя локаль. на теги оно не должно поидее влиять, но если названия берутся из имен фалов, то может глючить...

----------

## mango123

 *ba wrote:*   

> попробуй выставить переменные
> 
> export G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=1
> 
> export G_FILENAME_ENCODING="koi8-r"
> ...

 

Нет.. тэги в утф8 и amarok их нормально и правильно отображает

----------

## vithar

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> Нет.. тэги в утф8 и amarok их нормально и правильно отображает

 

Если тэги в UTF-8, то никакой chardet  не нужен.

----------

## mango123

Т.е. можно audacious скомпилировать без это чардет? 

А то ведь вот как выходит:

http://mango.org.ua/shot32.jpg

вверху audacious, ниже амарок, ну и как всё отображает конкуерор.

----------

## mango123

Ну что? Только что из портов скопилился 1.3.0 какой то пререлиз.. .и всё пучком. 

Тэги в утф8 всё по русски, безо всяких указаний на кодировку по умолчанию.

http://mango.org.ua/shot33.jpg

----------

## lefsha

Угу. Только скины нафиг слетели... а так ничего...

----------

## mango123

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Угу. Только скины нафиг слетели... а так ничего...

 

Ага... осталось всего 6ть тем...

----------

